# One shelter rabbit goes to Petco tomorrow!!!!



## Maureen Las (Dec 30, 2005)

I have worked for months on a Petco program thatreplaces bunnies (for sale) with homeless shelter bunnies(For adoption) The rabbits are given far more exposure in a pet storeand are more likely to find homes. Tomorrow our first bunny , Buck,will go to live at our Petco store. I am extremely happy about this ashe has been at the shelter since last August.Ironically he has the samename as someone who I know is much respected and revered on thissite....Buck Jones. I hope this will bring him thehome thathe deserves!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats and I wish the lil guy the best of luck!!!!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 30, 2005)

:highfive:Thank you Freddysmom..he will need all the luck he can get!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 30, 2005)

Buck is my favorite of the group. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 30, 2005)

It's a great idea to put rescue bunnies in petshops to find their forever homes. I hope the staff are wellbriefed aswell to advise customers about how special Buck is and how hehas been let down in the past and needs some very specialcare! But I'm sure you will have covered that with them.

Well done you!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 30, 2005)

Good job Maureen! Be proud of yourself!! :elephant:


----------



## 2bunmom (Dec 30, 2005)

AWWW, I remember his picture, such acutie. This is good news and I hope he gets a goodhome.  Beckie


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 10, 2006)

How did Buck do at Petco?


----------



## Lissa (Jan 10, 2006)

Buck is still at Petco awaitingadoption. I went with Maureen to drop him off the Mondaybefore last. He really likes it there. I hope hegets adopted soon.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 10, 2006)

That is such a wonderful idea! I hope this idea takes wing all over the country.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 10, 2006)

I hope so too. It infuriates me to seebred animals in pet stores when there are so many homeless animals inthe humane societies.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree with you 100% on that.

The same goes for dogs and cats.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 10, 2006)

thats a really good idea! ourpetstores only bring in dogs and cats from shelters...right now theyhave some from hurricane katrina... the only bunnies you ever see areones form breeders... if our petstore had bunnies theres no telling howmany i would have right now!

good luck Buck! hope you get adopted soon!

Bre &amp; Peapoo


----------



## JimD (Jan 10, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Ihope so too. It infuriates me to see bred animals in petstores when there are so many homeless animals in the humanesocieties.


That's how we ended up with Chippy from PetGoods.9 months old and she had already had two litters in the store.

~Jim


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 11, 2006)

I just found out today that Buck(renamed George) has the privilege of sleeping with his new owner eachnight. This is a true success story..not only did Buck find a goodhome... Buck found a GREAT home. He has the run of thehouse.!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2006)

:bunnydance: That's great! Hooray for Buck!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 12, 2006)

Aww, that's such great news. The little guy deserves to be spoiled 

Jan


----------

